# Chicken Humor



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Chinese silk chickens:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Remember to protect your chicken friends with PFDs when they are on the water this summer.


----------



## Daniel

Chicken of the Sea


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> Remember to protect your chicken friends with PFDs when they are on the water this summer.



You sure it's not just a floatable lunchbox?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

We need to respect and protect our feathered food, @GaryQ, or half of our fast food supply will disappear. 

I may have to add "no anti-poultry-ism" to the rules. :reading:


----------



## GaryQ

What? You turn into a vegetarian? Chicken = lunch

Bpat + Chicken + fresh + cottage pm island. This looks more caring than in a cage. And if the cage fell of the boat the poor thing would drown not to mention mess up plans for supper


----------



## David Baxter PhD

GaryQ said:


> What? You turn into a vegetarian? Chicken = lunch



No. That's why I said:




> We need to respect and protect our feathered food, @*GaryQ*, or half of our fast food supply will disappear.


----------



## GaryQ

yes but you added that after... right? because all i saw i the i need ... part when i poach-ted


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Well I edited it immediately to say what I meant to say so if you were going from the email notification you may have seen the first version... I'm not even sure what that said now but I needed to reword it as soon as I hit post.


----------



## GaryQ

Well I do... here's a refresher:



Hence my reply


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Oh yeah... see I even spelled poultry wrong. 

But even there, I was protecting chickens. 

A&W has a great chicken burger, by the way.


----------



## GaryQ

Is it free range and raised without hormones and anti-biotics?

I saw an add about a special teen burger yesterday can't remember what it was but I went oh! right that big... I'd like to see how thin that burger is


----------



## gooblax




----------



## GaryQ

That's hilarious. Never saw Moana looked more like a little girl's animation rather than a family one.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

GaryQ said:


> Is it free range and raised without hormones and anti-biotics?



Of course.



GaryQ said:


> I saw an add about a special teen burger yesterday can't remember what it was but I went oh! right that big... I'd like to see how thin that burger is



They are actually a lot closer to the size of the pictures that McDonalds but they're never as big as the photo.

Teenburgers are my favorite. Just hold the onions. And make sure you bring me a frosty mug of root beer.


----------



## GaryQ

Me too. And you  can't logicall go to A&W without having a frosted Root Beer.


----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


> Just hold the onions.



 @GaryQ, going forward, please consider moving any anti-produce posts to quarantine


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Nice try Daniel i pretty sure my moderation effort would be deemed unjustified and put back. Especially when the poster beith the head honcho with the ability to override any of my decisions. 

in all fairness I’d also have to remove any post that references fake food using the name of real food: IE any reference to burgers that don’t include real meat


----------



## Daniel

Speaking of which, I tried the "beyond meat" tacos at Del Taco and there were really good.  And I got a coupon for a free one for next time     The Burger Kings in Phoenix are getting the Impossible Burgers next month, so should be soon here too.


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> And I got a coupon for a free one for next time



Probably cause they felt guilty they were charging you a fortune for fake meat 

Glad you enjoyed it though 

I'm having balogna sandwiches with white bread. No idea what part of what the meat comes from but it's OK especially since I got that stuff a while back for close to nothing. 

I went for my injection this afternoon and drove right by Superstore, Walmart and all the food stores and places without even blinking an eye. Didn't spend a penny. Kind of helps that I got no room left to store any more food :facepalm:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Bologna and cheese and mustard is always a tasty sandwich. You can change it up by frying the bologna. Or put everything in a couple of hot dog buns and zap it in the microwave to make chuckwagons.


----------



## GaryQ

Didn’t think of the cheese lol
fried for breaky with some greasy fried eggs 

my favorite is from the chub diced about an inch then fried added to cubes boiled potatoes in a mushroom soup and beef broth. Also substitutes with ground beef


----------



## gooblax

:yuck: I'd rather try fake meat than eat bologna. Awful stuff. Although to be transparent my experiences of it are with ketchup on white bread, left in a school lunchbox at room temperature until lunch time.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Actually, I'm pretty sure bologna is fake meat. Rather like Spam in that regard. But I sorta like Spam too.


----------



## Daniel

No need to thank me:


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> my experiences of it are with ketchup on white bread, left in a school lunchbox at room temperature until lunch time.



That would pretty much ensure that anythings would taste YUCK  :facepalm:


----------



## GaryQ

OLYMEL BOLOGNA (first google result)

According to the list of ingredients there be meat. The main meat is called AND/OR 

Ingredients​*Mechanically separated meats (chicken and/or turkey and/or pork), pork and/or beef and/or bacon;* water, modified corn starch, salt, soy protein isolate, potassium lactate, sugar, spices (contains mustard), sodium phosphate, sodium erythorbate, monosodium glutamate, sodium diacetate, sodium nitrite, smoke flavour, wheat flour, milk ingredients.


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> The main meat is called AND/OR



That allows them to pick the finest cuts (to be processed with only the best reserves of potassium lactate, etc.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Found out why my roosters get so excited about treats:



> If a male chicken foraging for food finds a particularly tasty morsel, he will often try to impress nearby females by performing a dance.
> 
> BBC - Earth - Despite what you might think, chickens are not stupid


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ok. Now explain why neutered female cats get so excited about the rattle of a Temptations package.


----------



## Daniel

With that kind of intelligence, who knows what they are capable of mg:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Backyard chickens join dogs, cats as most pampered pets

"Some of these chickens live better than we do."


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

It is both freaky and funny that roosters sometimes crow like Jurassic Park.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That's not far off how many of the sounds were created:

You’ll Never Guess How the Dinosaur Sounds in Jurassic Park Were Made


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha Ha! Good one!


----------



## Daniel

Would be perfect for a blog on poultry psychology


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Stupid...or enlightened?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Lost chicken in Ottawa.


----------



## Daniel

Obligatory quotes:

“Not all those who wander are lost.”

― J.R.R. Tolkien, _The Fellowship of the Ring _ 


"Wherever you go, there you are."

― Jon Kabat-Zinn


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

They probably have a chandelier in the coop too


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

So cute.   I assume he works in the garden center.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Emergency-use coping tip:



> The 3-Step Emotional Change Technique -  Phyllis J. Washington College of Education - University Of Montana
> 
> Put a chicken on your head.....


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Why you need self-esteem to be a chicken farmer:

"Are my chickens dumb or am I?"


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I'm not sure I understand that image but that chicken is certainly moving fast!


----------



## Daniel

“I have a Rhode Island red chicken; I am, therefore a Rhodes Scholar.”

~ MaryContrary


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Time for an upgrade, Daniel? People are talking. Lots of people. Some are snickering. Your chickens are going to develop complexes.


----------



## Daniel

For the truly dedicated, that would be just a quarantine coop for a sick chicken


----------



## Daniel

The problem with luxury coops:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------

